# How long is your rod?...



## rayrecrok

Hi.

Anybody interested in an informal meet with a fishing theme?..

Plenty of nice carp to pull your string, probably in late May, venue half way down the country on the East Yorks coast.

EHU available, showers on site.

lot's to do for erindoors round and about if enough interest could organise coach /minibus into Hull or other, nice club, launderette, shop etc on site, if successful maybe a match next year 100lb + bags regular..


----------



## joedenise

Hi 

would love to but a bit far north for a weekend and swmbo likes france for any longer.

joe


----------



## sallytrafic

How long is my rod? Well 15 and a half feet same as anyone elses. 




PS my allotment tenancy is still specified in rods.


----------



## bazajacq

hi ray , i d be up for it , dont think we ve got anything else on then , baz


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

I have a good 8 ft and a 10.5 ft.


Only fly fisherman though.

dave p


----------



## Briarose

Is this at Burton Constable by any chance ? We might be interested work dependant.


----------



## Broom

Hi All

Mines a big un 17.5M.

Is it on as the first dates are January, end of May I am in Ireland fishing the Veterans Match in Arva would be available beginning of May.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

Anybody free for the May day bank holiday weekend from the 30th of April for as long as you want. As few or as many who want to come will be welcome whether you are fishing or not as there is lots to see and do in the surrounding countryside, Hull and seaside towns all within a short journey from Aldbrough.

You will have to book direct here.. http://www.caravansitefinder.co.uk/parks/view/1569-aldbrough-caravan-park

Fishing is quite good at the moment and should be through this month, the carp will be spawning from the middle to the end of may and are only interested in one thing and it ain't eating :wink: ..

Names please...


----------



## 747

Cor, a visit to Hull as well. :roll: 

I might take up fishing just for that. :lol:


----------



## rayrecrok

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I have a good 8 ft and a 10.5 ft.
> 
> Only fly fisherman though.
> 
> dave p


Hi.

I fly fish regularly down on the lakes but not for trout but carp, I once took over 200lb of carp in 6 hours on the fly rod using chum mixer bait banded, there are couple of lads from hull who have tied some flies that look like dog biscuits and they cane the carp on them..

Get em going and they go barmy for dog biscuits, and a 18lb carp on a fly rod is quite entertaining :wink: ..


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.


Still no takers?..


18 carp yesterday between 5 and 12lbs plus one tench, well over 100lb of fish. Started 11 o'clock back for tea time.. And I was incapacitated with a twisted ankle all day..

Come on you fishermen you do not know what you are missing..


----------

